# penn 525 question



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

What' the difference /advantage between a 525 mag and 525 mag 2 ? I'm thinking of getting a conventional casting setup I"ve alway had spinning gear any help/info would be appreciated. thx jjm


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I think the difference is the number of mags in it. The original had four mags and the gs has eight...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you might want to check out the new penn squalls before buying.
they are really great to learn on and are good enough to keep as you get better.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

525mag is the original with the slide to adjust the magnet the 525mag2 is its replacement and has a dial instead of the slide .
Theres a few other small differences between them but the mag adjustment is the main one.

The squall is the USA version of the 525mag2 . Dont know why they had to change the name...

Both are excellent reels .


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I think the difference is the number of mags in it. The original had four mags and the gs has eight...



Note quite.....the Penn 525 Mag 2 is the same reel as the Penn Squall 15. The UK gets the label of the first while US gets the Squall. The 515 Mag 2 (UK) is the same as the Squall 12 (US). Yeah nah above has nailed it.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

You really should look at the new Akios reels - better than a Penn at a better price. Throws further and hard to bird nest.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nice reels on paper but penn is proven.
better than penn is your opinion..to me they are just updated abu's.
also price is same,penn throws plenty far and is almost impossible to overrun with mag full on


----------

